# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیر حضوری گرفتن پیش مفیده یا مضر؟مسئله اینست!کسایی که تجربه داشتن بیان

## loading

سلام.من امسال تصمیم گرفتم پرونده مو بگیرم ببرم بزرگسالان غیر حضوری بخونم .منطقه 3 هستم ومدرسه عادی و جو رقابتی مدرسه هم طوریه که بالاترین معدلمون تو نهایی نوزده بود و به غیر معلم زیستمون بقیه معلما تقریبا فایده ای ندارن.دو تا کلاس هم بیرون میرم.به نظر شما کاری که میکنم مفیده یا نه؟و در ضمن من با اینکار داوطلب ازاد محسوب میشم کسی میدونه  قصیه معافیت تحصیلیش و دردسراش چیه؟

----------


## iran7770

اگه از نظر سربازی مشکلی نداشته باشی(چون غیر حضوری دانش اموز حساب نمیشی و معافیت تحصیلی بهت تعلق نمیگیره)،بتونی درسارو خودت بخونی برای امتحانات،و واقعا قصدت این باشه خودتو حسابی برای کنکور اماده کنی،
و این که دوتا کلاسم بیرون میری اگه بخوای مدرسه هم بری خیلی وقتت گرفته میشه و ممکنه نتونی هم خودتو واسه کنکور اماده کنی همزمانم با مدرسه پیش بری(با توجه به این که مدارس نمونه و تیز هوشان نیستی فک نمیکنم دبیرای مدرسه کنکوری کار کنن با بچه ها)در این صورت غیر حضوری گرفتن به نفعته.
موفق باشی

----------


## susba

مفیده.
اگه مدرسه ت درجه یک نیست همین کار رو بکن.به جز تو مدرسه ای که بچه ها درسخون باشن و معلما عااالی،مدارس دیگه برای کنکور به درد نمی خورن و فایده ای ندارن فقط وقت و پولتو هدر می دی.
خودت وقت کافی برای خوندن داری منبع آموزش هم که خداروشکر هزار تا دی وی دی و کتاب کمک اموزشی خوب تو بازار هست آلا هم هست(خدا خیرش بده)
فقط ساعت مطالعه تو از بچه هایی که مدرسه نمی رن باید بیشتر باشه.میانگینت روی هفت وهشت باشه.خیلی راحت ازشون جلو می افتی چون حواشی درگیرکننده اونا حالا تو زنگ تفریح چی بخورم،جواب فلان معلم رو چی بدم؛آقاناظم به گوشیم گیر نده و .... رو نداری.خودتی و خودت.
اگه تو خونه نمی تونی درس بخونی و تنبلی می کنی برو کتابخونه.اونجا همه دارن درس می خونن و برای کم نیاوردن هم که شده باید بخونی!کلاس هم که می خوای بری حله دیگه.
واسه چی دو دلی؟مطمئن باش داری بهترین کار رو می کنی.معلمی که کنکوری درس نده و بخواد سرکلاس خاطره تعریف کنه جز نابودکردن کنکور کار دیگه ای واست انجام نمی ده!برو غیرحضوری و زحمتت رو بکش بدون حواشی...نگران تنهایی و آدم ندیدن و اینا هم نباش اولا می خوای کلاس بری دوما هروقت حوصله ت سر رفت یه قرار می گذاری با دوستات یا اصلا تنها می ری بیرون و تفریحتم می کنی نگران مشق شب هم نیستی!!
موفق باشی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## loading

Up

----------


## loading

Up

----------


## _Fateme_

برای خود من شخصا بزرگترین اشتباه بود البته من نمونه بهشتی میخوندم 
ولی گفتم از جو مدرسع راحت شم و اینا رفتم کلاس بیرون اونم همه کلاسارووووو که مدرسه رو برام جبران کنه بعدش کنکورو گند زدم و سال پیش گفتم من که همه کلاسارو رفتم پس اوکیه درحالی که نشستم خونه و افسردگی گرفتم باید تعادل و رعایت میکردم 
شمام ببین خودت چی میگس دچار جو زدگی نشو اگه تونستی چندتا کلاس برو خیلی کمااااا 
ولی اینم درنظر بگیر تو کلاس کنکورا مثل مدرسه نیست که شما بعدش نهایی داری معلمای ما که اینجوری بودن

----------


## iman1376

سلام
ببین در مورد معافیت تحصیلی اینا که ربطی نداره کلا شما میری غیر انتفاعی و نمیری مدرسه البته بستگی به غیر انتفاعی داره که راضی بشه ! بزرگسالان مگه فارغ تحصیل باشی ...

اما تجربه خودم در مورد پیش دانشگاهی ... 
ببین من رشتم ریاضی بود و میخواستم تجربی کنکور بدم و تو منطقه 3 هم بودم و بالاترین معدلمون هم 17 اینا بود و کلا جو رقابتی هم بقیه بچه تو کنکور ریاضی داشتن و من تو همون دولتی بیشتر روز هاش رو نمیرفتم اما خب مدرسمون سخت گیر نبود کلا بعد عید که نرفتم قبل عیدم هفته ای یه روز یا نهایت دو روز میرفتم سر کلاس شیمی و فیزیک و عمومی ها ... 

با این وجود میگم برو مدرسه چون تو جو مدرسه قرار میگیری ! و اینایی که الان باید خیلی درد سر غیر حضوری بکشی اصلا نمی ارزه چون چیزی که ازش ضربه میخوری وقت زیاده مثل فارغ تحصیل ها ! هر چقدر وقت زیاد داشته باشی کم کیفیت تر میخونی چون ارزش وقتتو نمیدونی ! چون برای تو اگه نری مدرسه روز پنج شنبه که تعطیلی برات با بقیه روزا فرقی نمیکنه ! از طرفی الان این مسائل تو رو بیشتر به حاشیه میکشونه !!! اما تو بدترین مدرسه و بدترین دبیر ها هم که باشی باز همون کتاب درسی رو خوب گوش کنی لاقلش بحث تشریحی رو خوب یاد میگیری و میری خونه تست میزنی ... 

در کل به خودت بستگی داره ولی به نظرم اینا حاشیه اس و درگیرش نشو چون وقت زیاد دلیل بر رتبه بهتر نمیشه اینو تو رتبه های برتر هم ثابت شده که هر سال دانش اموز هستند نه فارغ تحصیل ...

موفق باشی

----------


## ali555

سلام. اینجا به سوالی مشابه پاسخ دادم اگه دوست داشتی نگاهی بنداز.
سوال:تحصیل غیرحضوری سال چهارم :: روزنوشت های یک کنکوری سابق

----------


## loading

Up

----------


## rezaazimi

اقا من غیرحضوری نگرفتم اما کاشکی میگرفتم !!!! اگر خودتون میازی به کلاسا حس نمی کنین ( مثل من ) نگیرین خب !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## dars

همه چی بستگی به ظرفیت خودت داره دوست من پارسال پیش رو غیر حضوری گرفت رتبش هم 800منطقه 2شد 
کلاس بیرون رفت
ولی بعضی ها هم حضوری میرن و هم کلاس بیرون رتبشون خوب میشه
بعضی ها پشت کنکور میمونن خوب میشن

----------


## loading

up

----------


## amiirhosein

خب عزیز شما چه انتظاری داری الان ؟
شما راهنمایی که نمیخوای.مفید بودن یا نبودنش هم خودت مشخص میکنی
دوهفته اگه هرروز از ساعت 7 شروع کردی درس خوندن و هرروز حداقل 8 ساعت خوندی غیرحضوری برو
البته باید کلاس بری .کمِ کم باید برای هر 4 تا اختصاصی کلاس بری وگرنه سال بعدش باید بری

----------


## N3DA

> خب عزیز شما چه انتظاری داری الان ؟
> شما راهنمایی که نمیخوای.مفید بودن یا نبودنش هم خودت مشخص میکنی
> دوهفته اگه هرروز از ساعت 7 شروع کردی درس خوندن و هرروز حداقل 8 ساعت خوندی غیرحضوری برو
> *البته باید کلاس بری .کمِ کم باید برای هر 4 تا اختصاصی کلاس بری وگرنه سال بعدش باید بری*


دقیقا خط آخری که ایشون گفتن رو توجه کن بهش.
یا مدرسه
یا کلاس
کلاس+مدرسه=خیلی خیلی عذرمیخوام؛خریت محض

من تجربه ش کردم،کاملا جنازه م میرسید خونه.اصلا هم وقت نمیکردم درس بخونم
از اونورم انقد سر این مستمر و این چرت و پرتا ترسوندنمون،منم که خرخون،حتی زمین هم میشستم سرکلاس.
آخرم همونایی که کلا از یه ماه،یه هفته میمومدن مدرسه و معلما همش میگفتن اینا دارن ضرر میکنن و فلان
مستمر 10-12 گرفتن
رتبه شون یک سوم من شد.الانم همون دبیرا از این دانش آموزا،به عنوان افتخار دوران آموزششون،اینور اونور یاد میکنن : ))

+خدایی چقد احمق بودم من دوران تحصیلم.سر بیس پنج صدم،سر نیم نمره،چقد حرص،چقد جنجال.
: ))

----------


## rezaazimi

بله .. مفت خدا نمی ارزه مدرسه ! بابا ما یه معلم ریاضی داشتیم انقد از خودش تعریف میکرد وقت نمیکرد درس بده !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad2022

سلام من امسال پیش رو غیر حضوری خوندم و رتبم شد ۱۷۵ منطقه ۱ . من المپیاد شیمی میخوندم و مرحله ۲ قبول نشدم و به خاطر اون دیگه نتونستم جو مدرسه رو تحمل کنم . مدرسم هم خیلی خوب بود ولی خب ... غیر حضوری خوندن شیوه خاص خودشو داره باید خیلی خوب بتونی خودتو توی جو قرار بدی چون تو از جو کنکور خیلی دوری . من از دی ماه شروع کردم به درس خوندن تا اسفند ادامه دادم . اسفندمو کلا از دست دادم به خاطر یه سری مسایل . ولی اگه مدرسه می رفتم شاید اینطوری نمیشد و میتونستم از فشار اون مسایل در امان باشم . بعدشم از عید تا کنکور هم پیوسته خوندم . البته وسطای اردیبهشت هم زده شدم ولی دوباره ادامه دادم . ازمون ههای ازمایشی هم کلا چند تا شرکت کردم که ضربشم دیدم . چون با جو ازمون دادن به غیر از اتاق خودم اشنا نبودم . سر جلسه کنکور واقعا واسم سخت بود . خودم تو خونه هفته اخر کنکور ازمون های ۹۳ به بعد رو زدم که تو اونا درصدام خیلی خیلی بهتر می شد . شاید در حد زیر ۵۰ . ولی سر جلسه نشد . این هم از ضرر های غیر حضوری خوندن بود . ولی در کل ارامش خاصی داره چون هیج فشاری از کسی روت نیست و همه چی دست خودته . کلاس هم بیرون نرفتم فقط بعضی از جاها از دی وی دی استفاده کردم . بعضی از درس ها رو هم حذف کرده بودم مثل انتگرال بعضی جاهای گسسته و کل  دینامیک . چون واقعا نه وقتشو داشتم نه حوصلشو . من مدرسه بزرگسال هم نرفتم . رفتم یه مدرسه غیر انتفاعی داغون پرونده رو دادم ولی مجبور شدم کل هزینه شهریشو بدم که خیلی زیاد بود و کوفتشون بشه . فقط واسه امتحان های نیم سال اول رفتم مدرسه با یکی دو هفته اول . 
در کل من غیر حضوری خوندنو پیشنهاد می کنم اگه مقاوم باشی نتیجه خوبی می گیری . یا علی

----------

